
Top 10 Ways to Suffocate an Entrepreneurial Ecosystem - mattjaynes
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddr8jzqk_15frnwgb
======
hundreddollar
I like it.

Indeed, what's the point of promoting entrepreneurial and economic growth if
we sabotage it via these "suffocation" tactics?

Giving lip service to entrepreneurship certainly isn't going to beef up any of
our local enterprises. We definitely have to recognize that and get out of our
own way.

------
mattjaynes
Note: I used Google Docs for this article since the original site was down and
when I tried to use scribd it was taking over an hour to convert a two-page
document (they must be having some growing pains - good pains to have!).

